# EQ what?



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Well after spending many hours adj. all speakers. Not sure if I am any closer to a verdict. Using R+D (Acoustisoft) software and rec. hardware, which buy the way I have complete confididece in to measure things accuratly. The problem, seems to me is what reading you take (e.g. listening position vs. close mic readings) that there is a vast difference! In taking any readings, I did take many, so I clould get an average of the sittuation. I guess my real question is this, does one EQ the direct sound or the reflected sound and all of its effects??? After thinking about it for a long time, it seems corny to try and EQ any effect that is caused by reflections? I mean after all this effect is trailing the direct sound, so would it not cause things to sound strange? Is this what they mean by phase disstortion?

I have EQed things both ways (close mic to achieve a flat response and also room listening position mic placement EQed to also achieve a flat response) When EQing reflections out using the listening position graphs, it tends to make things sound s little strage to me, what I meann is sound frequency wise is balanced, but sounds somewhat unlocalized, if that makes sense? When I reEQ things using the close mic response to achieve flatness, It of course does not carry through to the listening position as flat, but seems to sound more localized and not as thin perhaps:scratch:

Anyway, Doug, I hope you read this post to, would like your input on the matter. Just wondering what some of you guy's use for EQing procedure and settup. Do YOU eq close mic or listening position???
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There are lots of different opinions on this, but I’m primarily interested in the primary listening position (nearfield is useless, unless you sit that close to your speakers  ). However, some people like to take measurements in all listening positions and try to average response. Never tried it myself, but I know some who have given positive reports on this approach. I typically like to measure for a single speaker only, to eliminate the possibility of any cancellations or comb filtering that may result if the mic isn’t perfectly centered between the L and R.

I don’t concern myself with reflections either, since the direct sound is what you primarily hear. You can EQ them independently anyway. If reflections are so bad that you have a lot of reverberation and echo, then some treaments are in order. Typically this isn’t a problem with furnished rooms, unless they have lots of hard surfaces.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Wayne, it's interesting to get people's perspective. Still have'nt decided just which situation setup to use:sarcastic: My room is well treated with panels approx three inches thick, well placed, I think:nerd: I have also treated my ceiling with two hanging panels each approx measuring 4x15, hanging about 3 inches down from ceiling so as to use both sides of 703 fiberglass board. Corners are all trapped with large bundles of R38 insalation still in wrapping, these are in biult in niches at corners. So I think I have treated room as good as I can, in fact room is acoustically simetrical. I also took note of room dimensions prior to building, room is 23x16x9.5 aprrox. So anyway just now need to decide on EQ silution:dumbcrazy:. Also, I am measuring just one speaker at a time.
Thanks,
Vince


----------

